# Throw Back Thursday warbird Parade



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 25, 2016)

This will be the start of a new thread and it will last for a bit as I look back to some earlier years of warbird chasing. All pictures in this thread will be pre digital which started for me in 2006 so we are looking at 2005 and earlier. Quality might not be as good but there are some gems in here, some long gone, some having changed many times over.

Hope you enjoy this Thursday trip down memory lane. If you have any questions as to location or year, just ask and I will do my best to get you the info.




















Cheers,

jeff


----------



## Wurger (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Feb 25, 2016)

Great stuff Jeff. Are these from prints, or transparencies ?


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 25, 2016)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 25, 2016)

Airframes said:


> Great stuff Jeff. Are these from prints, or transparencies ?



They are from prints....I took pictures of my pictures and this is what I got.

Jeff


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 26, 2016)

You don't have a scanner printer, Jeff?


----------



## Airframes (Feb 26, 2016)

Thanks Jeff. That explains a few things - I thought that they _might_ have been scans of Kodachrome transparencies, as the colour balance and colour temperature looked similar yo the results obtained by scanning the Kodachrome, but the saturation looked more like prints.


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 26, 2016)

That's better.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 27, 2016)

Man...they are excellent pics...


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 27, 2016)

nuuumannn said:


> You don't have a scanner printer, Jeff?




Nope, I do not. Thanks for fixing up the shot to show what can be done.

Cheers.

Jeff


----------



## at6 (Feb 27, 2016)

Nice shots. I may have to go through all of my old shots and add some to your thread. I have pics ranging from around 1980 to some where around 1998.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 28, 2016)

at6 said:


> Nice shots. I may have to go through all of my old shots and add some to your thread. I have pics ranging from around 1980 to some where around 1998.



Feel free to add or start your own...whichever you decide just do it and let us see your treasures.

jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 29, 2016)

Yep, get 'em posted!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 3, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 3, 2016)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 4, 2016)

Like those shots!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 5, 2016)

Nice ones Jeff. What aircraft is that in pic 3 - "Praying Mantis" ?


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 10, 2016)

Airframes said:


> Nice ones Jeff. What aircraft is that in pic 3 - "Praying Mantis" ?


Pretty sue it started life as a T-6 but was converted to look like an NA 50 I believe. Having said all this I could be totally wrong. The picture is from Oshkosh 1996.

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 10, 2016)

Todays selection consists of a few more trainers. The BT-13 was captured at Muirkirk in the mid 90s. The painted T-6s were from London Ontario in the mid 70s and the last twoT-6s from Muirkirk Ontario in the mid 90's


----------



## Wurger (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 10, 2016)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 11, 2016)

Great shots Jeff.


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 11, 2016)

Interesting thread.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 17, 2016)

Today's 5 are all from Oshkosh in 1996.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Mar 17, 2016)

Good stuff Jeff.


----------



## Donivanp (Mar 17, 2016)

Nice Jeff. AT 6's all in a row.

Since it is Thursday let me throw back a couple also. These are from Lone Star Flight Museum Open house in spring of 2005


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 17, 2016)

Donivan....the more the merrier. Lets see more from anyone who wants to add to this thread. Surely there are some photogs. out there amongst us.

Cheers.

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 18, 2016)

Nice Don.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 18, 2016)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 24, 2016)

Here are 5 more from Oshkosh in 1996.























Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## Donivanp (Mar 24, 2016)

Nice C-46 Cammado


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 24, 2016)

Cool.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 24, 2016)

Good shots Jeff.


----------



## Donivanp (Mar 24, 2016)

From LSFM open house April 05.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 24, 2016)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 25, 2016)

great shots alright.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 27, 2016)

Agreed.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 27, 2016)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 31, 2016)

A selection of naval oldies for you today.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 31, 2016)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 31, 2016)

Good stuff.


----------



## Donivanp (Mar 31, 2016)

Great shots Jeff.

Here are a few more to go with the day. West Houston Fly in last year.


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 6, 2016)

More navy stuff and a little USMC too.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 6, 2016)

great shots..!


----------



## Donivanp (Apr 6, 2016)

Nice stuff. But your early, It's Wednesday.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 6, 2016)

Donivanp said:


> Nice stuff. But your early, It's Wednesday.




I was thinking of Wayne in Australia...... thats my story and I am sticking to it.

Jeff


----------



## Donivanp (Apr 6, 2016)

Jeff Hunt said:


> I was thinking of Wayne in Australia...... thats my story and I am sticking to it.



OK I'll try and remember to put something up tomorrow. in your stead.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 8, 2016)

Lovely shots!


----------



## Donivanp (Apr 8, 2016)

See it's Friday and I forgot yesterday, wait was it yesterday?


----------



## Wurger (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 11, 2016)

Doesn't matter...great shot no matter what day!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 11, 2016)

Good shots.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 12, 2016)

Good shots!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 14, 2016)

More USN stuff for you today.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## Donivanp (Apr 14, 2016)

Great stuff Jeff.

Now we know that the Val is a BT-13 and the 109 is an HA-1112, but you know....
Put on some "cheap sunglasses" as ZZ Top , (That little ol band from Houston) would say.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 14, 2016)

Nice stuff Don, Love the Bt-13 and the N3N especially.

Thanks for your contributions to the TBT thread!

Jeff


----------



## Donivanp (Apr 14, 2016)

Jeff Hunt said:


> Nice stuff Don, Love the Bt-13 and the N3N especially.
> 
> Thanks for your contributions to the TBT thread!



You can look at the NFN, you have your "Cheap Sunglasses" on.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 15, 2016)

Nice stuff Don.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 15, 2016)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 15, 2016)

Great shots guys.
Here's a couple of poor scans from Ektachrome transparencies, taken in 1982. These were rejects from the slides I took during the production of an AV show on the BBMF.
The weather was rather dull and dismal during this sortie, with conditions being marginal for the old girls to fly. Spotting them in the damp haze, to formate on them, was fun !


----------



## Wurger (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## Donivanp (Apr 15, 2016)

Damn nice Lanc there Terry.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 15, 2016)

Hey Terry..very nice. Great first addition to our thread.....hope to see more.

What was the camera ship?

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Apr 16, 2016)

Thanks Jeff. Camera ship was the BBMFs Chipmunk.
Most of my pics from the past were taken on either Ektachrome or Kodachrome transparency films, as I used to do quite a bit of AV work.
Unfortunately, the majority (over 3,000 images) were ruined by smoke and heat from a fire in the flat beneath where I was living at the time. Those I still have don't scan very well on the little transparency scanner I have, although to be honest, I haven't played around much with the settings. It might work better if I project them, and re-photograph the projected images, which is something I've been meaning to try for some time.
Meanwhile here's a couple more, with me in the front seat of the BBMF Chipmunk camera ship, taken from






the late Arthur Gibson's Twin Commanche (or maybe Aztec - can't remember after 34 years ! )
The other shot is a DH Moth at the PFA Rally at Cranfield in 1983.


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 16, 2016)

Great shots Terry!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 16, 2016)

nice Terry.


----------



## Donivanp (Apr 16, 2016)

Really nice. Let's see more of what you can.


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 16, 2016)

Beautiful Terry. Lovely to see that big Griffon Spit formatting off your stern. Aaah, the PFA... Whose Moth?


----------



## Wurger (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Apr 17, 2016)

Thanks chaps. I'll sort a few more and post them now and then.

Grant, sorry, but I can't remember who's Moth that was. There were two or three early 'Moth' types in the line up, and I remember lying down on the grass, stopping down the lens, to get a silhouette shot, but with highlights from the sun reflecting off the fabric and ribs on the wings. This shot, or one very similar, was used in an AV production on that years PFA Rally, as a 'mood' shot simulating the end of the days flying and action on the Saturday, before the big 'p*ss up' in the bar marquee ! 
But it was taken in the early evening, judging by the position of the sun, probably around 18.00 hrs !!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 21, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 21, 2016)

like those!


----------



## Donivanp (Apr 21, 2016)

Nice Cat shots. All are really great. Here is a few more from my shots.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Apr 21, 2016)

Good shots, Jeff and Don.
Here's a couple more from my rejected transparencies from the early 1980's.
BBMF Spitfire undergoing a 'mag drop' test, and a Ryan monoplane taxiing past where I was sitting on the fire truck at the 1983 Manchester Air Show.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 27, 2016)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 28, 2016)

great shots.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 28, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Apr 28, 2016)

Nice ones Jeff.


----------



## Donivanp (Apr 28, 2016)

I love Jugs, and well that is a set of JUGGS.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 28, 2016)

Good stuff guys.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 29, 2016)

Nothing wrong with a good pair....


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 30, 2016)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 5, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (May 5, 2016)




----------



## Donivanp (May 5, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (May 6, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (May 6, 2016)

Nice shots!


----------



## Gnomey (May 8, 2016)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 12, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (May 12, 2016)

good stuff Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 12, 2016)

Thanks Wayne. Just a bit of info, the P-51s in picture #2 and #5 from today's post were both lost in fatal accidents. I believe both have been resurrected however using the data plates.

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 12, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (May 13, 2016)

Lovely shots Jeff!


----------



## Airframes (May 13, 2016)

Nice selection Jeff.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 19, 2016)

Sorry I am late with this. Busy Thursday morning as my granddaughter sleeps over on Wednesday nights and then it is off to school. I also coach a girls football(soccer) team at the high school I work at and we had a practice(training) session today preparing for a tournament next week.

Anyhow, here are the throwbacks for the week.

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (May 19, 2016)




----------



## Crimea_River (May 19, 2016)

The blue on E2-S looked so right back then. Now - not so much.


----------



## Airframes (May 19, 2016)

More nice shots there Jeff.
The first Mustang is in the colours of the Group based at Fowlmere, and the airfield, or part of it, is still in use, and only 200 yards from where you were sitting with us at the campsite last Septmember. Also, it's likely that the campsite was once part of the airfield's dispersed sites - I must check that with Tony, when I go there next week,


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 19, 2016)

Airframes said:


> More nice shots there Jeff.
> The first Mustang is in the colours of the Group based at Fowlmere, and the airfield, or part of it, is still in use, and only 200 yards from where you were sitting with us at the campsite last Septmember. Also, it's likely that the campsite was once part of the airfield's dispersed sites - I must check that with Tony, when I go there next week,




A walking/sitting encyclopaedia you are. Thanks for the tasty morsel and it is kind of cool to know I "was there" ever so briefly. It would kind of cool to go over that campground with a metal detector to have a wee snoop.

Some local brewery in that area should brew a beer called Red and White Ale and use the checkerboard as part of the label.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (May 20, 2016)

There's a chap involved with the airfield who is looking to start a museum on site, dedicated to RAF 19 Sqn (who operated from there, as a satellite of Duxford, during the BoB) , and the 339th FG who flew their Mustangs from Fowlmere. I'm hoping to meet-up with him during my next visit to Bottisham's embryonic museum, and have a chat, see if I can help in some small way, as with Bottisham.
The two Nissen huts and the cow / pig shed, often mentioned in accounts of the airfiels, and seen in numerous photos, mainly from the BoB period, are still there, and there's a small memorial stone too.
The main (grass and PSP) runway threshold was in the field immediatley behind the tree line where we were sitting, probably less than 100 yards away.
The other pub in Fowlmere village (The Chequers) have their pub sign with the blue and white checks of 19 Sqn on one side, and the red and white checks of the 339th on the other side, in memory of thr two units. It's the pub I was going to take you all to, after we'd had dinner at The Coach House, but time and fatigue caught up with us all.


----------



## Gnomey (May 22, 2016)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 26, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (May 26, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (May 26, 2016)

Awesome..!


----------



## Gnomey (May 30, 2016)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Airframes (May 31, 2016)

More good ones there Jeff.


----------



## rochie (May 31, 2016)

Great stuff Jeff.

A little reminder of your visit to Fowlmere !


----------



## Wurger (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 2, 2016)

All from Oshkosh 2996.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Jun 2, 2016)

Great shots Jeff - got any pics of your time machine .............................


----------



## Wurger (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 2, 2016)

Airframes said:


> Great shots Jeff - got any pics of your time machine .............................


Yep but Canadian law does not allow me to reveal any design features to anyone.

Jeff


----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 3, 2016)

> All from Oshkosh 2996.



Nice to see interest in warbirds hasn't waned in the next 980 years.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 3, 2016)

Thanks for these Pics Jeff.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 3, 2016)

I would correct my early morning typo but you guys are having way too much fun with it.

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 3, 2016)

We are here to have fun....aren't we...


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 3, 2016)

Yes, especially at others' expense!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 3, 2016)

The important thing is, has the time machine got storage space for Maple syrup and honey butter ?!!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 3, 2016)

Airframes said:


> The important thing is, has the time machine got storage space for Maple syrup and honey butter ?!!


I am currently building an addition that will transport things, much like the old transporters on Star Trek. Just have to tinker a bit and she should be good to go.....

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 4, 2016)

Sounds like a plan....


----------



## Airframes (Jun 6, 2016)

When it's done, put me down for a few pounds of syrup ans the honey butter - oh, and you'd better teleport some to Karl, too !


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 6, 2016)

Airframes said:


> When it's done, put me down for a few pounds of syrup ans the honey butter - oh, and you'd better teleport some to Karl, too !


Just give me the gps co-ordinates for the tin tent at Fowlmere and I will send enough for both you guys!

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Jun 6, 2016)

Roger !

Seen in the Cambridgeshire Echo, July 2016 :- " Rural campsite deluged in sticky mess from space - aliens suspected " !!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 7, 2016)

You been slimed Terry... ....or will be....


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 7, 2016)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 9, 2016)

5 more old ponies for you to look at today.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 12, 2016)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 13, 2016)

Like 'em..!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 16, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 16, 2016)

Sweet Jeff.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 16, 2016)

Nice !


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 19, 2016)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 23, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 23, 2016)

Good one Jeff.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 24, 2016)

Good selection Jeff.


----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 24, 2016)

Great shots, Jeff. Like the Fortresses.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 27, 2016)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 30, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Jun 30, 2016)

Nice ones !


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 30, 2016)

Good stuff Jeff.


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 1, 2016)

Good stuff Jeff..!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 8, 2016)

Cheers,
Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 8, 2016)

Great shots...


----------



## Airframes (Jul 8, 2016)

I agree - nice ones Jeff.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 8, 2016)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 14, 2016)

Cheers,


Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Jul 14, 2016)

Great selection Jeff.


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 15, 2016)

Is that the Hurricane that was lost in the hangar fire in 1993?


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 15, 2016)

Crimea_River said:


> Is that the Hurricane that was lost in the hangar fire in 1993?


Yes sir.

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 18, 2016)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 21, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## Micdrow (Jul 21, 2016)

sweet shots


----------



## Airframes (Jul 21, 2016)

Yep, I agree.


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 22, 2016)

What is that yellow Thingy in the second and third shots?


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 22, 2016)

Wayne Little said:


> What is that yellow Thingy in the second and third shots?


That sir is a Fleet Fort, built in Fort Erie Ontario Canada at the Fleet Aircraft factory. IIRC she was Canadian designed as well, might explain the ugly factor!

Jeff

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 22, 2016)

".....the ugly factor!"

She looks quite '_tossible'_


----------



## Airframes (Jul 22, 2016)

Recipe and Method :- Take one Chipmunk, break into pieces and add a dash of Harvard. Shrink in oven for 2 days, then fold in parts of a Stearman, with a drizzle of Cub, paint yellow and allow to dry, before serving as Fort Surprise ...........

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 22, 2016)

I'm visualizing Terry sitting on the folding chair in the shade by his Tin Tent, snifter at the ready to chase two Speckled Hens, the fog of alcohol freeing his literary talents

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jul 22, 2016)

Or writing a load of b*ll*cks !


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 23, 2016)

Jeff Hunt said:


> That sir is a Fleet Fort, built in Fort Erie Ontario Canada at the Fleet Aircraft factory. IIRC she was Canadian designed as well, might explain the ugly factor! Jeff



Cheers mate, thanks.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 24, 2016)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 28, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 28, 2016)

Cool stuff.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 28, 2016)

Yep.


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Jul 29, 2016)

Nice ones Jeff. But it would seem that Canada has a surplus of yellow paint they need to get rid of !


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 31, 2016)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 4, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Aug 4, 2016)

Nice !


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 6, 2016)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 7, 2016)

More Yellow paint has arrived..


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 11, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 11, 2016)

Sweet!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 14, 2016)

Good ones Jeff.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 14, 2016)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 1, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 1, 2016)

Ok the first one is a replica correct?


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 1, 2016)

Crimea_River said:


> Ok the first one is a replica correct?


Nope, she is real and is now owned by Gerry Yagen and his crew.

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Sep 2, 2016)

Nice shots Jeff.


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 4, 2016)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 8, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 8, 2016)

Swordfish is one that I have not seen in the air but would love to some day.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 8, 2016)

Nice ones Jeff. It's some time since I saw a Swordfish in the air, and each time one has been scheduled, it's gone 'tech' !


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 11, 2016)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 15, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 15, 2016)

Good ones.


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 18, 2016)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 22, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 22, 2016)

Excelllent, especially the Mossie..!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Sep 22, 2016)

Yep, good ones Jeff.


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 22, 2016)

Nice. I think that's Kermit Weeks' bird now.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 23, 2016)

Crimea_River said:


> Nice. I think that's Kermit Weeks' bird now.


It was Kermit's even back when this photo was taken around 1988 or 89. It has been at the EAA in Oshkosh for a long time now, went there as flyable but alas, she no longer is so.

Jeff


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 23, 2016)

Thanks Jeff. Wasn't sure how long he owned it.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 25, 2016)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 29, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 29, 2016)

WTF is the first one?


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 29, 2016)

Crimea_River said:


> WTF is the first one?


Some kind of Fiat. On an expanded view I can read Fiat along the rear part of the fuselage. Under that it say MM and then I lose it in the darker coloured camo.

Sorry, that is the best I can do. Pic was taken at OshKosh in 1996 and I have never seen it since.

Jeff


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 2, 2016)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 6, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Oct 6, 2016)

Good stuff. I like that Cat colour scheme.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 9, 2016)

Yeah, me too.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 10, 2016)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 13, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 13, 2016)

If that is the old Confederate/Commemorative Air Force CASA He 111, then sadly it was lost in a crash a few years back...

Reactions: Optimistic Optimistic:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 13, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> If that is the old Confederate/Commemorative Air Force CASA He 111, then sadly it was lost in a crash a few years back...


Yep


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 13, 2016)

The one before it has me stumped.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 14, 2016)

Crimea_River said:


> The one before it has me stumped.


Messerschmitt 208

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Oct 14, 2016)

Or Nord 1101 Noralpha.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 14, 2016)

Airframes said:


> Or Nord 1101 Noralpha.



Now that you mention it Terry, it may very well be the French version....it was a long time ago at an airshow far far away and I have not seen it since.

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Oct 14, 2016)

There aren't many left in airworthy condition Jeff. There used to be one collecting dust in a hangar at my local Aero Club, back in the 1980's, which was eventually restored to flying condition, but not seen again.
As far as I know, they were all French built, being a re-engined, nose gear development, by NORD, of the Messerschmitt 108, the latter being produced by NORD from around 1942, if my memory is correct. Again, from memory, only around 200 of the NORD 1101 Noralpha were produced.


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 14, 2016)

Huh, learned something new. I did see the similarities with the 108 but the tail was different and, obviously, the nose wheel said it wasn't a 108 Thanks guys.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 14, 2016)

Here's one in flight, which gives a better impression of the similarities with the '108. Sorry about the poor quality - it's a scan from a 35mm transparency. I'd thought this was the one mentioned above, collecting dust in the hangar, but looking at the date I took the original pic, it's obviously a different example, visiting my local Aero Club.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2016)

Nice stuff Terry.


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 16, 2016)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 20, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Oct 20, 2016)

Great shots Jeff.


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 20, 2016)

Saw the CASA in Calgary many moons ago. Too bad she's gone.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 21, 2016)

Nice...


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 23, 2016)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 27, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 27, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 27, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 28, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Oct 28, 2016)

Good stuff Jeff.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 30, 2016)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 3, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 6, 2016)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 7, 2016)

Yep, nice man...


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 10, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 10, 2016)

Nice ones.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 10, 2016)

Cunning - start off with just a little bit of yellow, and then, when no one is looking, cover the lot in yellow !
Good stuff Jeff.


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 13, 2016)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 17, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 17, 2016)

Nice ones Jeff. Odd shade of green on the Dak though.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 17, 2016)

Airframes said:


> Nice ones Jeff. Odd shade of green on the Dak though.


I agree. That airframe was/is located at CFB Comox British Columbia. I get the feeling that when they did the painting it was with whatever paint was in the shop. IIRC she has been redone in a much more accurate c/s since this photo was taken some 12 or 13 years ago.

Jeff


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 17, 2016)

The Auster has ground camo on he underside in case it flips over?


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 20, 2016)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 24, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Nov 24, 2016)

Good ones Jeff. It would b nice to see the RN Historic Flight's Firefly back in the air - haven't seen it for over 25 years.


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 24, 2016)

Don't think I've seen that Cessna Crane in the air. Is it airworthy Jeff?


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 24, 2016)

Crimea_River said:


> Don't think I've seen that Cessna Crane in the air. Is it airworthy Jeff?


It has not been for some time now. I have seen it flying but this was back in the late 90s. Good news out of the CWH is that they will be restoring their Anson back to airworthy status starting next year I believe.

Jeff


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 25, 2016)

That is good news, thanks Jeff. We have an Anson being restored in Nanton but just to taxiing state.


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 27, 2016)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 1, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 1, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 1, 2016)




----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 1, 2016)

Nice, man.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 2, 2016)

Yeah...Nice!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 3, 2016)

I agree.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 4, 2016)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 8, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 11, 2016)

Cool stuff!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 11, 2016)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 15, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 15, 2016)

Good stuff Jeff. The green on HI_G looks pretty odd and I wonder if those are the owner's initials.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 16, 2016)

Crimea_River said:


> Good stuff Jeff. The green on HI_G looks pretty odd and I wonder if those are the owner's initials.


IIRC that Mustang was owned by Tom Wood for 40+ years and he has since passed but the family still owns her. She has been painted like that since the 70s as she was one of the first Mustangs I ever saw as a teenager when she used to be a regular at the o;d CWH air shows.

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Dec 17, 2016)

Good stuff Jeff. The Norseman always looks like it's machined from the solid - rugged aircraft.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 18, 2016)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 22, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Dec 22, 2016)




----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 22, 2016)

Nice ones.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 22, 2016)

Yep. I especially like the 4th FG two-seat conversion, with the 'War Weary'serial, just like the one they 'made' at Debden - although this one is a little cleaner !


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 22, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 26, 2016)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 29, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 30, 2016)

Great pics man...


----------



## Airframes (Jan 1, 2017)

Yep.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 1, 2017)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 5, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (Jan 5, 2017)

Nice - couldn't see the first one though .....................


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 5, 2017)

Airframes said:


> Nice - couldn't see the first one though .....................


That is too bad.......

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Jan 5, 2017)

Yeah, shame....... cough !


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 8, 2017)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 12, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (Jan 12, 2017)

Great shots Jeff.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 15, 2017)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 19, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 19, 2017)

Love the Tante Ju.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 22, 2017)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 22, 2017)

Good stuff Jeff, and I also like the Ju. Used to be one here in the UK, flown by the late Jeff Hawkes in the mid 1980s, but I think it's now in the USA.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 26, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 30, 2017)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 1, 2017)

Okay, so it is a bit early by Canadian clocks but it is Thursday in Australia so for my far off friends, Throwback Thursday.

I am heading to Guatemala tomorrow, leaving my place at 02:30 so I thought I would get this done a bit ahead of time.


















Cheers,

jeff


----------



## Wurger (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 2, 2017)

another good crop...!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 2, 2017)

God ones Jeff, and have safe trip.


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 5, 2017)

Nice shots Jeff!

Safe trip!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 16, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (Feb 16, 2017)

Great selection Jeff.


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 16, 2017)

NICE!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 19, 2017)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 19, 2017)

Yep, nice ones.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 23, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Feb 23, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 23, 2017)

Good stuff.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 23, 2017)

Yep, nice ones Jeff.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 26, 2017)

Good selection...


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 26, 2017)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 2, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 2, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 2, 2017)

Nice ones Jeff.


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 2, 2017)

Like em! All of them!


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 2, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 5, 2017)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 9, 2017)

Keep 'em coming...


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 9, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 9, 2017)

Lovely shots.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 12, 2017)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 16, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Mar 16, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (Mar 16, 2017)

Nice shots.


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 16, 2017)

Definitely.


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 16, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 19, 2017)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 23, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 23, 2017)

NICE...how many B-17's are still flying these days?


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 23, 2017)

According to this 12 are still flying. B-17 Flying Fortress surviving aircraft, serial numbers, names, location, museums, and restoration status


----------



## Airframes (Mar 23, 2017)

Six B-17's must have been a site (and sound) to see !

Wasn't it 'Fuddy Duddy' that was lost after burning-out in a filed after a forced landing ?
There's also 'Sally B' in the UK and one French-based B-17 that, although airworthy, has been grounded, I think through lack of funds.


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 23, 2017)

Yep! She was a total loss after that forced landing and fire as I recall.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 23, 2017)

Yes, a very sad sight to see, and a great loss.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 23, 2017)

It was Liberty Belle that forced landed and burnt out, not Fuddy Duddy..

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 23, 2017)

Thanks Jeff. I should have known which one it was, as I saved this pic at the time.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 26, 2017)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 28, 2017)

A sad shot ....


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 30, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 2, 2017)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 6, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 6, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 6, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 9, 2017)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 13, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 13, 2017)

Sweet Jeff.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 13, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 13, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 13, 2017)

Nice.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 16, 2017)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 20, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 20, 2017)

Sweet!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 20, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 20, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (Apr 21, 2017)

Good ones Jeff.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 23, 2017)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 27, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (Apr 28, 2017)

Good stuff Jeff, particularly the shot of the Spit.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 30, 2017)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 4, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (May 4, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (May 4, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (May 5, 2017)

Good one.


----------



## Gnomey (May 7, 2017)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 11, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (May 14, 2017)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 15, 2017)

keep 'em coming..


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 18, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (May 18, 2017)




----------



## Micdrow (May 18, 2017)

Great shots there Jeff!!!


----------



## Old Wizard (May 18, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (May 18, 2017)

Good stuff Jeff.


----------



## Gnomey (May 21, 2017)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 22, 2017)

Nice man....


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 1, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 1, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Jun 1, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 4, 2017)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 8, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 8, 2017)

Is that the CWH Hurricane that was lost in the hangar fire?


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 9, 2017)

Crimea_River said:


> Is that the CWH Hurricane that was lost in the hangar fire?


No sir. It is Gerry yagens bird in her previous colour scheme.

Jeff


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 9, 2017)

Ah, thanks. I know the CWH one had code letters on it so was not sure about the pic.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 9, 2017)

Crimea_River said:


> Ah, thanks. I know the CWH one had code letters on it so was not sure about the pic.


YO A
401 Squadron c/s


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 10, 2017)

Nice.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 11, 2017)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 11, 2017)

Nice ones Jeff.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 15, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 15, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 15, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (Jun 15, 2017)

Good stuff.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 15, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 18, 2017)

especially like the Hurricane....


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 19, 2017)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 22, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 22, 2017)

I really miss that 109......


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 25, 2017)

Cool pics, Jeff.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 25, 2017)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 27, 2017)

I'm wondering when the '109 will appear on the UK circuit ............. haven't seen it listed for any shows for this year, and think it's still undergoing an engine change.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 27, 2017)

Engine "change" or overhaul? I agree Terry and I was hoping that it would make an appearance at Legends.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 27, 2017)

I read somewhere a while back, that it was an engine change, but haven't heard anything since. I was also hoping it would be at Legends.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 29, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jun 29, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 29, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 29, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 2, 2017)

Like 'em..!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 2, 2017)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 6, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 6, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 6, 2017)




----------



## rochie (Jul 6, 2017)

Those are great Jeff


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 6, 2017)

For sure.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 8, 2017)

Like 'em...


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 9, 2017)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 13, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (Jul 13, 2017)

Good stuff Jeff.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 16, 2017)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 20, 2017)

This will be the last installment of this series as I have run out of Oldies....sort of. I will be in Oshkosh next Thursday and then away on my annual fishing trip the following Thursday but when I do show up again in three weeks watch for something I know you will find interesting!
















Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 20, 2017)

Good stuff Jeff. Thanks for posting these.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 20, 2017)

Yep... a great selection of images. THX for sharing.


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 20, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (Jul 20, 2017)

Good stuff Jeff.
Something we'll find interesting ?
Don't tell me you've got a pic of Jan buying a round !!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 21, 2017)

Thanks Jeff....


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 23, 2017)

Good shots Jeff!


----------

